# Kultura > Tema shoqërore >  Tradhëtia nëpërmjet internetit!

## Erlebnisse

*Nje problem i perhapur po behet ai i tradhetive virtuale: disa e tolerojne e disa absolutisht jo!*

Nqs chati, jetet virtuale, bloget, komunitetet beper web etj pak e nga pak nderrojne marredheniet, po sjellin me vete edhe dinamika te reja ne cift, duke perfshire aspekte si pelqimi, dashurite dhe tradhetite. Ne fakt duket se po fillon te jete problemi i cifteve per mijevjecarin e ri, saqe per kete aspekt jane bere shume hetime, studime dhe statistika: Tradhetia ne web, eshte tradheti e vertete?
Per tradheti virtuale mund te kuptohen nje miriade gjerash: i fejuari qe ben "te pelqyeshmin" ne chat, ose ai qe kenaqet duke joshur me nickname te cuditshem e te eger, apo djali qe nderton nje avatar mbi _Second Life_ dhe sillet si *Don zhuan* (fillojne te thuhen edhe shume anektoda mbi cmendurira virtuale: p. sh ai cifti qe njihet, martohet dhe ndahet virtualisht, por me aq pasion saqe perfundojne ne Gjykate seriozisht!). Sidoqofte e gjitha kjo nuk do te thote qe ne jeten reale pastaj i dashuri juaj do te arrinte me te vertete te joshte nje vajze tjeter. Madje shpesh eshte pikerisht anonimati qe e ben kaq te gezueshem, ndersa ju e dini shume mire qe eshte paksa i ngathet edhe i turpshem per ksoj gjerash. Ama, te vetmen here qe mund te kete lene dritaren e chatit hapur, dhe ju nuk rezistuat te hudhni nje shikim, bam! Nje gjuajtje ne zemer! Keni lexuar gjera te cilat me te vertete as qe e imagjinoshit qe mund te dilnin nga goja e tij (ops, nga tastiera). Ja qe kane ndodhur pra, shikoni qe i dashuri juaj luan rolin e josheshit nepermjet web-it, dhe tonet qe perdor jane me nje shpirtkeqesi te forte... asnje grua apo burre qofte nuk mund te mohoje qe te djeg icik te shikosh keto skeletera ne dollap.
Virtuale apo jo, eshte gjithmone nje plage te shikosh qe personi te cilin ju doni "ushtrohet" ne artin e joshjes me vajza te tjera!
Por pastaj mendoheni mire, merrni fryme thelle, e ju duket qe fundja nuk eshte nje gje kaq tragjike... eshte thjeshte nje loje! Po, mbase nje loje qe jua ka mbajtur te fshehte mbase sepse e dinte qe do te nxeheshit, por perhere mbetet loje. E gjitha nuk shkon me shume se ne skermin e chatit, prandaj per cfare arsye te nxehemi kaq shume? Fakti eshte qe tradhetia te ben te vuash jo vetem per xhestin fizik ne vetvete, por per renien e besimit: na duket sikur na bie Bota siper kokes sepse zbulojme qe ai te cilin e mendonim te kulluar si uji, ka ne te vertete dicka te turbullt ne vetvete. E ne tradhetite telematike kjo gje nuk ndryshon: kane te bejne me nje aspekt te jetes se tij qe ju jeni te perjashtuar, mbi te cilat genjen ose eviton diskutimin. Pra, pak a shume besimi budalla. Sidoqofte reagimet e mundura ne keto raste jane dy: ose vendosni mos e beni dicka dramatike, ose filloni nje kryqezate nga e cila doni me besim e ndershmeri. Ne rastin e dyte me shume probabilitet do i beni nje skene te ashper xhelozie, do deshironi te lexoni te gjitha bisedat e tij, e do doni qe t'ju betoje qe zdo e beje nje gje te tille kurr here tjeter. Problemi eshte qe ju nuk do ndalni asnjehere se qeni ne dyshim, duke i kontrolluar keshtu posten sa here te keni mundesi, duke krijuar nicknames te ri e avatare per te hyre ne Boten e tij. Pak a shume, jeta do behet e komplikuar sa here qe do e shikoni te ulet afer nje kompiuteri. Mundesia e dyte eshte ajo qe te flisni me njeri-tjetrin e te mundoheni te ... qeshni mbi kete gje e t'i hudhni nje gur siper! Nuk eshte drame, nqs jeni te sigurta qe ne realitet ai me mish e me kocka eshte per ju i besueshem. Keshtu mund t'i thoni vetem qe e keni zbuluar rastesisht, qe ju ka ardhur keq se s'ju ka foluar per kete gje asnjehere, qe gjeja ju trishton pak, por edhe qe ju vjen pak per te qeshur.
Arsyetoni mire: fundja eshte qesharake te mendosh qe nje njeri i qete si arush si ai te arrije te beje djalin-sexy duke u fshehur pas nje nicku prej divi! Madje mund te behet nje loje qe mund ta realizoni te dy! Ja nje histori emblematike mbi ate qe mund te ndodhi nepermjet chatit (e ka treguar nje vajze qe quhet Daniela, nje designer e re, e cila jeton ne Milano): 

"Ajo qe me ka ndodhur mua eshte e pabesueshme thote, por betohem qe ironia e shortit ka qene me te vertete e ashper me mua! Kisha nje marredhenie ne distance prej kohesh, prandaj gjendesha shpesh duke kaluar netet ne chat me te dashurin tim. Nder kohe flisja edhe me ndonje shok, ose beja miqesi te reja virtuale. Keshtu nje dite me kontakton nje i panjohur, me te cilin filloj e flas per gjera te thjeshta pak a shume, por pas pak batutash fillojme e flasim per dashuri. Fillojme te hyjme ne detaje e te flasim per eksperiencat tona. Ai do te dije shume gjera keshtu qe une disa i shpik vete per t'i bere qejfin: disa i marr nga jeta reale thote, duke qeshur nga pak. Nder gjerat e shpikura eshte edhe ajo qe tradhetoj rregullisht te dashurin tim me burra te ndryshem. Ah sikur mos e kisha thene kete genjeshter! Kur pash te dashurin tim kishte ne dore nje flete te stampuar me gjithe biseden qe kisha bere ne chat! Ishte pikerisht ky, ai "fanatiku seksual" misterioz! Tha qe kishte filluar kete gje vetem per shaka, por pastaj u gjend perpara nje pranimi tradhetije nga fjalet e mia e prandaj i iku mendja! Mu desh nje jete (tregon ne fund kjo vajza) per t'ia mbushur mendjen qe ishte nje budallallek, e po ia fusja vetem kot me nje njeri qe as nuk do e kisha takuar ndonjehere ne jete!" 

Si perfundim kujdes djema e vajza, web-i duke i sigurte, por mbrapa anonimatit mund te kete ndonje kurth!

*Ju si do e merrnit nje gje te tille?* Cfare reagimi do kishit?

P. S Perkthyer nga e nenshkruara:P nga http://donne.it.msn.com/relazioni/no...8&imageindex=1

----------


## arti-jeta

dashuri ne internet nis me kiss e me lezet , po he pa frike se mbaron me block dhe nji delete!?

----------


## strange

> dashuri ne internet nis me kiss e me lezet , po he pa frike se mbaron me block dhe nji delete!?


Nga provoja apo veç ja fute? Shprehje Interesante.  :ngerdheshje:  

Interneti eshte për tu tall, dhe tallu me te, mos u be viktime e tij. 

Edhe unë mendoj si kjo larte.

----------


## Izadora

> Si perfundim kujdes djema e vajza, web-i duke i sigurte, por mbrapa anonimatit mund te kete ndonje kurth!


deri diku jam dakort

te gjithe kemi miq dhe shoke
dhe c'do njeri ka te preferuarin e tij

te folesh me nje te panjohur ne virtual(Chat) per mendimin tim eshte njesoj sikur te folesh me nje mik qe te hahet muhabeti.

pastaj varet c'fare statusi ke 
dhe me c'fare mendje hyn ne msn


mjafton mos te kalosh kufirin :buzeqeshje:

----------


## A-Zemer

_sme behet von fare per kameren, e hap pa mu drridhur fare gishti kur klikoji maosin.


frikacaket dhe dallaveraxhinjte qe kopjojne kameren dhe rregjistrron fytyren e dikujt per tu tallur eshte vec se nje plesht i vogel qe  mcifet mbrapa pc=kompjutrit.


Un per vete flas me lloji lloji njeriu nga moshat me te ndryshme, ka dhe njerez qe si njohe fare dhe e hap kameren qe ai/ajo qe po bisedojme ta shohe mir njeriun me ke po flet, me pak fjal spo flet me nje robot po me nje njeri dhe prandaji hapet kamera ne shumten e rasteve qe dhe tjetrri ta kuptoji kush eshte femer mashkull.

ja kalofshit mir te gjithe_

----------


## Erlebnisse

> dashuri ne internet nis me kiss e me lezet , po he pa frike se mbaron me block dhe nji delete!?


Ketu behet fjale me teper kur je i dashuruar ne jeten reale e tallesh neper internet, pa dijenine e partneres...

----------


## Erlebnisse

> deri diku jam dakort
> 
> te gjithe kemi miq dhe shoke
> dhe c'do njeri ka te preferuarin e tij
> 
> te folesh me nje te panjohur ne virtual(Chat) per mendimin tim eshte njesoj sikur te folesh me nje mik qe te hahet muhabeti.
> 
> pastaj varet c'fare statusi ke 
> dhe me c'fare mendje hyn ne msn
> ...


Nuk besoj se duke bere shaka e duke mos i marr gjerat me seriozitet neper chate e kshu me rradhe, ben qe te kalosh kufirin; thjeshte tradheti ideja qe ti hyn pa dijenine e partnerit tend duke e zhgenjyer ate ne rast se e merr vesh, edhe se ne te vertete nuk ka asgje te keqe :shkelje syri:

----------


## Erlebnisse

> _sme behet von fare per kameren, e hap pa mu drridhur fare gishti kur klikoji maosin.
> 
> 
> frikacaket dhe dallaveraxhinjte qe kopjojne kameren dhe rregjistrron fytyren e dikujt per tu tallur eshte vec se nje plesht i vogel qe  mcifet mbrapa pc=kompjutrit.
> 
> 
> Un per vete flas me lloji lloji njeriu nga moshat me te ndryshme, ka dhe njerez qe si njohe fare dhe e hap kameren qe ai/ajo qe po bisedojme ta shohe mir njeriun me ke po flet, me pak fjal spo flet me nje robot po me nje njeri dhe prandaji hapet kamera ne shumten e rasteve qe dhe tjetrri ta kuptoji kush eshte femer mashkull.
> 
> ja kalofshit mir te gjithe_


s'ka fort lidhje kamera, se kjo  e tejkalon ate qe thuhet ne teme:P por thjeshte biseda ne nje chat, bisede qe ne fakt mund te jete pa rendesi, bisede e rastesishme pra :ngerdheshje:

----------


## *Lorisa*

Ndoshta duket si shaka por në fakt nuk është aspak shaka, se duke dashur të bëj shaka me tjerët ka rënë në duart e partnerit të saj dhe gjithmonë sipas asaj që lexova më lart, për pak shaka edhe atë në chat ka vuajtur gjithë jetën. 

Për mendimin tim shumë mirë i është bërë, le të vazhdoj prap të tallet ajo nqs. i ka pëlqyer chati dhe "shakatë".

----------


## Erlebnisse

LoL *Lorisa* sa e eger je mi :ngerdheshje: 

Nejse jane gjera qe ndodhin, pastaj s'me duket se partneri i saj ka bere ndonje gje te bukur duke e provokuar ne ate menyre :shkelje syri:

----------


## Dorontina

> Interneti eshte për tu tall, dhe tallu me te, mos u be viktime e tij. 
> 
> Edhe unë mendoj si kjo larte.


Edhe une kam mendu se interneti asht me u tall, deri sa kam taku njerz vertet qe ja vlen me fol dhe me i resketu.
por ka mjaft berdhog e aty perdoret bllok dhe delete...

----------


## Erlebnisse

> Fol pervete.
> 
> lol


Po mire fus edhe veten ne ate mes:P edhe se zdo e merrja shume seriozisht te gjeja nje bised te partnerit tim hap ne chat LoL
Tani zhgenjim e icik grryerje nga brenda qendron, por do pijm nje got uje e do kaloje:P

----------


## Apollyon

> Po mire fus edhe veten ne ate mes:P edhe se zdo e merrja shume seriozisht te gjeja nje bised te partnerit tim hap ne chat LoL
> Tani zhgenjim e icik grryerje nga brenda qendron, por do pijm nje got uje e do kaloje:P


Dmth ty nuk te shqeteson nese partneri yt, do flirtonte me nje femer ne chat, apo forum?

Sme duket ashtu jo..

----------


## Erlebnisse

normale re cun qe me shqeteson, por do i thoja e do e lajmeroja qe nqs e gjeja edhe nje here do e shifte ai pastaj :P

----------


## Apollyon

> normale re cun qe me shqeteson, por do i thoja e do e lajmeroja qe nqs e gjeja edhe nje here do e shifte ai pastaj


Po sikur ai te te thoshte qe ka rene ne dashuri me ate vajzen e chatit, por te don edhe ty njekohesisht, si do veproje?
Do mendoje se ka qene faji jot qe e ke lene te shkonte ne kete pike, apo do ja vije gjith fajin atij!?

ps: me fal qe po te pyes, ama kot muhabet po bejm..

----------


## *Lorisa*

> LoL *Lorisa* sa e eger je mi
> 
> Nejse jane gjera qe ndodhin, pastaj s'me duket se partneri i saj ka bere ndonje gje te bukur duke e provokuar ne ate menyre


Era, ashtu nisin ato si punë shakaje por ka edhe raste ku divorcohen pikërisht nga bisedat e kota në chat apo msn.

Unë rreptesisht do tja ndaloj hyrjen në chat  :ngerdheshje:  

Pëndryshe jam shumë e ëmbël   :perqeshje:  por do gjëra nuk do tia toleroj partnerit tim, më pëlqen ta kem nën kontroll. lol

----------


## prishtinase

> Dmth ty nuk te shqeteson nese partneri yt, do flirtonte me nje femer ne chat, apo forum?
> 
> Sme duket ashtu jo..




_hmmm ajo dashuriqka ne net ndonjeher mund te perfundoj me tragjedi  ...... prandaj kujdes_

----------


## prishtinase

_Te ju tregoj nje rast ka ndodh ne landskrona te swedis pa 8-9 vite sme kujtohet sakt  dy shoqe kan braktis burrat dhe fmit e tyre kan ik ne zwicer me  dy persona qe jan njoft permes netit  ........_

----------


## Izadora

> Nuk besoj se duke bere shaka e duke mos i marr gjerat me seriozitet neper chate e kshu me rradhe, ben qe te kalosh kufirin; thjeshte tradheti ideja qe ti hyn pa dijenine e partnerit tend duke e zhgenjyer ate ne rast se e merr vesh, edhe se ne te vertete nuk ka asgje te keqe



chat eshte nje menyre bashkebisedimi 

ne cdo cift eksiston nje sfere e vogel private ku asnjeri nga palet nuk do deshironte qe te cenohej.

eshte si puna e te menduarit 
nuk mendoj se ja tregon te gjitha mendimet,fantazit ose endrrat e tua partnerit tend.

ne rastin e kesaj historie qe tregove

Ai deri diku njohi partneren e vet, se cfare "blun ne koke"
perderisa nuk e ka marr vesh deri tani.




cfare rreziku mund te sjelli chati ;asgje

----------


## Erlebnisse

> Po sikur ai te te thoshte qe ka rene ne dashuri me ate vajzen e chatit, por te don edhe ty njekohesisht, si do veproje?
> Do mendoje se ka qene faji jot qe e ke lene te shkonte ne kete pike, apo do ja vije gjith fajin atij!?
> 
> ps: me fal qe po te pyes, ama kot muhabet po bejm..


Fillimisht do ndjehesha jashte mase keq e ndoshta per momentin nuk do kishte justifikim, por normale duke pas parasysh qe behet fjale per nje njeri qe e ke dashur edhe vazhdon ta duash akoma (edhe se ka ndodhur ajo qe ka ndodhur) do besh disa llogaritje: do mundohesh te dish cfare ka qe eshte detyruar te kerkoje miqesi te reja e madje te kete arritur deri ne piken sa t'i pelqeje nje njeri tjeter. Fajin vetes... boh mbase nuk do ia vija direkt sepse nqs do kisha menduar qe do kisha gabuar nuk do kisha vepruar ne ate menyre qe ne fillim. Mbase kam qene teper neglizhente, mbase nuk e degjoja sic duhej, mbase edhe ai kishte harruar te hapej me mua per probleme qe perpara ishin shume te lehta e keshtu u arrit ne ate pike. Ehu, nqs i kerkon gjerat me shume hollesi pastaj mbase mbase mbase... keto mbase-t nuk mbarojne asnjehere. Mendoj vetem qe nje njeri nqs ka ate mendje, mund te bjeri ne dashuri kudo, ne pune, ne shkolle, ne rruge e jo vetem neper chate e forume qe eshte shume me e veshtire. Ne chat apo forum e vertete eshte qe njeriu te duket me misterioz, qe ti mundohesh ta imagjinosh e t'i japesh me teper karakteristikat qe te pelqejne ty se sa ato qe ka ne realitet, por kur flitet per dashuri behet fjale per dicka te madhe; Eshte absurde te dashurohesh aq kollaj, prandaj edhe nqs partneri im do ishte dashuruar dmth qe ai edhe personi tjeter kane jo vetem shume kohe qe flasin, por edhe qe jane takuar, kane thurur projekte e endra se bashku... gje e gjate edhe e ngaterruar. Sidoqofte edhe se flas shume e jap shume idera ne fund te fundit as une vete nuk e di si do reagoja apo ndjehesha ne nje situate te tille. Fajin s'e ka as une as ai, eshte thjeshte fat :shkelje syri:

----------

